# Quick shortcut reference from HOME.



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

Keeping track of (remembering) shortcuts is difficult if you don't use them frequently. Recalling them is easy, though, with a reference "Book" on the "Home" page.

Here's the text of "Shortcuts.txt", a file to put in the "Documents" folder of the Kindle 2. It summarizes the shortcuts I've found, and is accessed easily from the "Home" page.

Enjoy,
Dave

----------------------------------
Kindle 2 keyboard shortcuts

Switch (momentary)      Sleep/On
Switch (4 seconds)      Off
Switch (15 seconds)    Restart

        Aa              Font size

        Shift Alt 1-9  Line spacing
        Shift Alt G    Screen shot
        Shift Alt M    Minesweeper

        Shift SYM      Text to Speech (TTS)
        Space          Pause/Resume TTS

            Alt Home    Kindle Book Store
            Alt Space  Audio On/Off
                Alt B  Bookmark (toggle)
                Alt F  Next Audio Track
                Alt G  Refresh page
                Alt R  Reload web page
                Alt Z  Load picture folders

                Alt 6  ? (question mark)
                Alt 7  , (comma)
                Alt 8  : (colon)
                Alt 9  " (quotation mark)
                Alt 0  ' (apostrophy)


Keyboard is hot while reading
        5-way to a word gives definition at bottom
        "enter" arrow to full definition

        Type a word or phrase, then
        5-way right, twice, to search

        5-way to beginning of highlight, then
        select and move to end of highlight, then
        select to save in My Clippings

While in Settings:

411    Diagnostic data
611    Radio diagnostic data
        includes lat & long of nearest cell tower

        Do NOT reset to Factory Defaults unless
        instructed to do so by Amazon tech support

In Picture Viewer:

Alt Z  Load picture folders
C      Actual size
F      Full screen
Q      Zoom in
W      Zoom out
R      Rotate picture
5-way  Pan

1) make a folder called "pictures" in Kindle root drive.
2) put pictures into a sub-folder inside that folder.
  The sub-folder name will be used as the "book" name in Home. 
3) in Home screen, press Alt-Z. A new "book" should appear. 
  Open it to view pictures - next page goes to next picture.

Supported formats are jpg, png, gif. After experimenting, 
I found that 600x800 jpg BW images with more than average 
contrast and more than average sharpening gave the best 
viewing on my K2.

www.amazon.com/yml  for personal media library


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

About 120 folks have viewed the initial posting, so I assume some have found it useful. I'd appreciate any other shortcuts, hints or tips that you think might enhance the text of the file.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love it. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

LOL yes, sorry Dave!  Thanks for posting these.  It's great to have them all compiled in one place.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Dave said:


> About 120 folks have viewed the initial posting, so I assume some have found it useful. I'd appreciate any other shortcuts, hints or tips that you think might enhance the text of the file.


Looks like you've made a pretty comprehensive list


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

This is VERY helpful, Dave!  Thanks so much for taking the time to share this list of shortcuts.

Now I have a dumb question... to get them into the Documents section of my Kindle, is the best way just to e-mail them to my device?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think that's the best way, yes.  BUT if you e-mail it directly to the Kindle, Amazon will likely charge 15 cents (assuming it's not a bigger than 1 Mb file).  Alternatively, and many will say this is the best way, you can hook up your Kindle to your computer with a USB and move it yourself.  

Oh, be sure the file is a format the Kindle recognizes.  .doc or .txt should work fine.

Ann


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's the way I'd do it:

On your computer, create a file named "Shortcuts.txt". Then "copy" the text portion of the initial note in this thread, "paste" the text into your new file, and "Save" the file in a convenient location on your computer.

Connect your Kindle 2 to the computer with the USB cable. Locate the "Kindle" directory and open it to see a list of folders containing the "documents" folder.

Then copy or move or drag the "Shortcuts.txt" file to the documents folder.

Remove the Kindle from the USB. The new "book" called "Shortcuts" should show on your HOME page where you can open it and page through the list of shortcuts.

This whole procedure is simpler to DO than it is to tell. It's quick; and there is no need to e-mail the file.

~Dave


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks, Ann, and thanks, Dave.  I really appreciate the step-by-step instructions.  All I've done with my Kindle since February is read, download, read, download, etc.  Haven't actually connected it to my computer once!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Dave. I added your Shortcuts list to my Kindle this weekend. It's not only helpful for remembering shortcuts, but there were some items on there I never knew about in the first place. I don't have any others to add at the moment, but I appreciate it that you took the time to set this up and share it with us.


----------



## Boydbob (Mar 19, 2011)

Shift Alt 1-9
How do you enter numbers. I press the Sym key and nothing happens.

Boydbob


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

You're reading a post from a long time ago about the Kindle 2 which had number keys. The Kindle 3 doesn't have them so you can't use these key combinations.

There's a comprehensive Kindle 3 shortcut list (including a version you can download to your Kindle) here: http://blog.diannegorman.net/2010/09/kindle-3-keyboard-shortcuts-et-al/


----------

